#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-01-21
<HakanS> Testar loggen
<peetra> Jahass vi loggas nu?
<peetra> vardådå?
 * peetra nyfiken
<andol> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/21/%23ubuntu-se-mote.html
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-01-22
<peetra> okej, so far, so good. :)
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se-mote to: LoCo-möte 2/2 kl. 19.30 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/ | Läs mötesriktlinjerna innan mötet.
<AlanBell> o/ Nafallo
<Nafallo> yay \o/
<AlanBell> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Jan 22 21:19:41 2011 UTC.  The chair is AlanBell. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<AlanBell> #topic foo
<meetingology> TOPIC: foo
<AlanBell> this is some discussion here
<AlanBell> #topic bar
<meetingology> TOPIC: bar
<AlanBell> and some other stuff
<AlanBell> #link http://ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> it is quite quiet, it doesn't repeat stuff back to you randomly
<Nafallo> that's a good thing surely :-)
<amelia> :)
<AlanBell> the idea is that it only talks when it has something to say
<AlanBell> [vote] cake is nice
<meetingology> Please vote on: cake is nice
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Nafallo> +1
<AlanBell> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Nafallo
<meetingology> +1 received from AlanBell
<amelia> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from amelia
<AlanBell> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: cake is nice
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<AlanBell> #voters Nafallo AlanBell
<meetingology> Current voters: AlanBell Nafallo
<AlanBell> #vote chocolate is nice too
<meetingology> Please vote on: chocolate is nice too
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Nafallo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Nafallo
<AlanBell> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from AlanBell
<Nafallo> hmm. so that makes just us able to vote?
<AlanBell> yup :)
<amelia> -1
<AlanBell> #endvote
<amelia> i'll try. :)
<meetingology> Voting ended on: chocolate is nice too
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Nafallo> #action amelia to bake a cake
<meetingology> ACTION: amelia to bake a cake
<AlanBell> sudo bake a cake :)
<amelia> Nafallo: bah, that's not very nice.. :( i can't eat cake..
<Nafallo> hmm. what's this agreed thing? :-)
<AlanBell> #agreed we all like cake
<Nafallo> amelia: that's fine. I can eat it, I just can't bake it :-P
<Nafallo> #info
<Nafallo> #help info
<AlanBell> #help volunteers needed to bake cakes
 * Nafallo mumblles
<AlanBell> #help doesn't actually give you any help
<Nafallo> oh!
<Nafallo> right.
<AlanBell> it is a debian invention for "volunteers required"
<AlanBell> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Jan 22 21:24:31 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-01-22-21.19.moin.txt
<Nafallo> and the #info would be information about something, not available on for instance, a link? :-)
<AlanBell> something like that I think
<Nafallo> sweet!
<Nafallo> this should make things easier next meeting I hope :-)
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology
<AlanBell> code is there
<AlanBell> patches very welcome :)
<Nafallo> heh. kewl.
<Nafallo> branched to my devel directory
<Nafallo> AlanBell: thanks muchly for hosting it :-)
<AlanBell> in theory as it is a supybot it could be added as a feature to the locobots
<Nafallo> hmm. yeah, I guess.
<AlanBell> that was the original plan
<Nafallo> that'd actually be sweet, since jpds already host one of these on my hardware ;-)
<Nafallo> lol. I forgot I've added my ~/devel to U1.. it's syncing the bot trunk now :-P
<AlanBell> it can do multiple chairs as well
<AlanBell> the chair can use certain commands like #topic that others can't
<Nafallo> ehrm. why would you need that?
<AlanBell> and all commands can be like #vote or [vote]
<AlanBell> if the chair can't do the whole meeting and wants to hand over to someone else for example
<Nafallo> right. I just it made more sense to actually swap chair :-)
<Nafallo> +thought
<virtuald> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/0/0d/Couragewolf.jpg
#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-01-18
<christoffer> hmm
<christoffer> Barre, fr33r1d3 gusnan här för mötet?
<gusnan> japp
<fr33r1d3> ja
<christoffer> Har ni fått någon kallelse via mail?
<fr33r1d3> tror inte det.
<gusnan> nix
<christoffer> nej det var det jag gruvade mig för
<christoffer> vi har visst slarvat med kallelse denna gång
<christoffer> märks att det har varit julledigt ...saknas protokoll från föregående möte också =/
<christoffer> lite väl mkt slarv
<christoffer> dessvärre
<christoffer> får se om Håkan kommer online så vi kan ta en diskussion om att eventuellt ta mötet om en vecka eller två så att allting kan göras ordentligt
<christoffer> fr33r1d3, har du varit med förrut på mötena?
<fr33r1d3> nej. har varit dålig på det. Tänkte börja engagera mig ordentligt nu.
<christoffer> Trevligt
<christoffer> NÃ¥got speciellt som lockar?
<fr33r1d3> Gillar Ubuntu community, och tänkte ge tilbaka lite. Är engagerad i "Ubuntu beginners team" med.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Vad gör ni där?
<fr33r1d3> Gör en bra sak för alla nybörjare på Ubuntu, och jobbar på för att bli MOTU eller developers.
<christoffer> Mitt dilemma om kvällens möte är som följer.... 1) Ingen kallelse har gått ut 2) mötesprotokollet från föregående möte finns inte upplagt 3) vi har inget speciellt att ta upp idag
<christoffer> Vad tycker ni andra om att skjuta på mötet?
<fr33r1d3> Låter nästan bäst.
<gusnan> HÃ¥ller med.
<christoffer> Jag är dessvärre uppbokad nästa onsdag men vad säger ni om onsdag om två veckor?
<christoffer> 1a februari?
<fr33r1d3> kan nog gå bra.
<christoffer> fr33r1d3, skoj. Kodar du mycket?
<christoffer> vi har ju knappt kommit igång med ett videoguider projekt här i svenska gemenskapen...
<christoffer> men idéer finns även om att starta iso testning och eventuellt på långsikt någon form av utvecklar del
<fr33r1d3> Började jobba med programmering 1997, men har haft några små uppehåll. Försöker komma igen nu.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Vad jobbar du med nu?
<fr33r1d3> Frilansar med webbutveckling och lite småprojekt inom programmering. Mest PHP, Python och ibland lite C.
<christoffer> Ok, går det bra?
<fr33r1d3> jodå
<christoffer> Jag har själv svårt att få tummen ur men har följt Zend Framework sedan 2007
<fr33r1d3> ok
<christoffer> PHP främst här alltså
<christoffer> men studerar datateknik vid Luleå Tekniska universitet
<christoffer> så blir en hel del annan programmering dagtid
<fr33r1d3> ok
<christoffer> aja
<christoffer> tio minuter har snart passerat
<christoffer> väntar tills dess innan vi slår klubban i bordet
<Barre> jag tänkte bara observera, så jag har ingen åsikt om att skjuta upp mötet :)
<christoffer> Check =)
<christoffer> fr33r1d3, har du några frågor eller funderingar ...idéer kanske och behöver hjälp att komma igång så är det bara att ohjta till
<christoffer> hojta
<christoffer> antingen finns jag eller många andra i #ubuntu-se
<christoffer> eller våran mailing lista är du med där?
<fr33r1d3> det ska jag göra. Ska försöka få lite fart på Örebrofolket
<fr33r1d3> ja, jag är med.
<christoffer> check på den...jag flyttar till Västerås 19e mars.
<christoffer> då blir det lite närmare än Luleå =)
<christoffer> Om ni inte vill hänga kvar och prata lite så är det fritt fram att lämna
<christoffer> jag förklarar härmed mötet inställt (utan invändningar från övriga närvarande)
<fr33r1d3> Måste tyvärr dra, men hänger ofta i bla #ubuntu-se
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> det är lugnt
<christoffer> hade så bra
<fr33r1d3> japp, hej
<gusnan> Ha det!
<christoffer> ha det
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-01-19
<GunnarHj> God kväll!
<JoWa> God afton.
<GunnarHj> Förmodar att vi väntar på Peter.
<JoWa> Ja, jag har inte sett att han skulle vara förhindrad att delta.
<GunnarHj> Han lade till en punkt på agendan för någon timme sedan.
<JoWa> Inte heller Jan är här.
<GunnarHj> Så vad gör vi?
<JoWa> Utan både TL och TC blir det inte mycket till möte.
<GunnarHj> Sant. Jag för min del kan avvakta och göra annat så länge.
<JoWa> Samma här.
<GunnarHj> Känns som att det är dags att betrakta mötet som inställt.
<JoWa> Instämmer.
<GunnarHj> Trist.
<JoWa> Ja, andra mötet som ställs in.
<GunnarHj> Förmodar att förklaring kommer...
<GunnarHj> Hej så länge!
<JoWa> Hej då!
